# CZ Rami 2075 good or bad?



## armaster

So what is the general concensis on these things? Good, bad, junk? In another thread they were saying that they jammed alot. The one I am thinking about getting is the steel frame and it will be a CCW I need 100% reliability. Let me know what you all think.


----------



## armaster

I'd say these guys are quiet. I can't even get a response out of them.
Guess I'll get that Sig, just to be safe!


----------



## ArmyCop

I don't personally know but on other forums I've read good reports from owners about them.
Try the following link - should take you to a CZ forum.

http://p201.ezboard.com/bczechpistols82792


----------



## Baldy

Well I sure would like to have one. It's on the list but not at the top yet. I don't think you would be disappointed if you got it. Good luck.


----------



## truman565

Armaster there is a thread about the same gun about 2 or 3 threads under this one on the forum. It should cover any questions you have. Do a search on this forum and check for previous threads concerning the 2075. I know there have been several threads about it and I am pretty sure that you will find what you need. Good luck.


----------



## spacedoggy

armaster said:


> So what is the general concensis on these things? Good, bad, junk? In another thread they were saying that they jammed alot. The one I am thinking about getting is the steel frame and it will be a CCW I need 100% reliability. Let me know what you all think.


I have a friend who has one. He had a nice gun collections and had to sell everything he had a few months ago. The * CZ Rami 2075 is the only pistol he kept. I have yet to go to the range with him but I hold that baby everytime I go over their. He got 32K for his colletion and if thing work out for him he should be out on a shopping spree after the first of the year.

It seemed well made and when I asked him why he kept this one over all the other and he just said I hit what I'm shooting at almost each and every time.

He suggested I sell every thing and start ove. H would not buy half of what he has. I'm going to sell the stuff I don;t use much and use the money to upgrade.

That's a very nice piece.
*


----------



## armaster

The thread below is about the polymer frame. Anyway I bought it and will be posting the results next week.


----------



## armaster

Ok, so I took the Rami out and shot it some and wow it is accurate. I was not expecting this kind of accuracy from a 3" barrel, the trigger has a lot of creep, but over all the rami is a good well built gun and I am happy. The little guy ate everything I fed it without a hiccup, factory FMJ, JHP, and my reloads.:smt023


----------



## Pointblank

I own several CZ pistols. They have one common fault. As they come from the factory they tend to be "undersprung". I've upgraded the recoil spring in my 75B and 75B Compact and they are just fine. Unfortunately Wolff does not currrently offer a spring set for the RAMI so mine sits in a drawer, a fine looking jamomatic.


----------



## clarkston_cz

You shouldn't have any probs with the RAMI springs or mag springs.
They made these pistols right from day one. Where the .40 went bad, I dont know.

Really nice to see the RAMI love on here.


----------



## Edward Nigma

Getting rid of the RAMI I used to own was one of the stupidest things I've ever done. I must have been inhaling toxic fumes or something that day. I've not heard or experienced anything bad from any CZ.


----------



## Pointblank

I know where you can buy a used one.


----------



## toopercentmlk

I'm very close to purchasing a 2075, the gun looks perfect for cc. It's tiny, yet feels great in my hand and looks old school. I love the weight of the gun, and 9mm when others that size tend to be .380acp! The store owner was saying great things about it and hes very knowledgeable(ex LE/MIL), but I wanted to confirm. It's bewteen this and a 75 sp-01... can't afford both!

Can someone give me a shooting report? How's the trigger? Does the weight absorb the recoil as much as it seems?


----------



## Wheeler

I don't know about the 9mm, but my RAMI in .40 (circa '04) was quite ammo sensitive until I got it sorted out. Once you have the weapon sorted out properly (broken in) and about 600 or so rounds run through the tube in your preferred caliber, then I'd consider it as a daily carry. I carry mine regularly now after, of course, I've had over 1000 rounds fired trouble free.

Ammo sensitivity seems to be based around the weight of the slug and the design (ogive) of the round. The lighter weight round seems to function much better than the flying ashtrays.

The March/April edition of CZ-USA magazine addresses this issue. It's a really good three page article on the RAMI.

Good Luck.


----------



## MISSALOT

*cz 2075 or sp01*

I have both the SPO1 Shadow Custom very good, no problems from right out of the box I've put
better than 2500 rds through it no problems.

I also have a 2075 Rambi for concel and carry you can't beat it in 9mm not problems from right out of the box. Have put 1500rds good accuracy, I have had no problems with it.
For Concel and Carry I would get the 2075 rami in 9mm like I said I not had one problem with mine


----------



## clarkston_cz

My favorite gun has been replaced with a custom RAMI P.








I think 8 years of flawless performance was enough for my beloved RAMI.









The new RAMI P is lighter and more even more accurate.



















A RAMI BD is next on my list.


----------



## Overkill0084

armaster said:


> Ok, so I took the Rami out and shot it some and wow it is accurate. I was not expecting this kind of accuracy from a 3" barrel, the trigger has a lot of creep, but over all the rami is a good well built gun and I am happy. The little guy ate everything I fed it without a hiccup, factory FMJ, JHP, and my reloads.:smt023


FWIW, CZ triggers can be a bit crunchy right out of the box. I have a 75BD that was less than stellar initially. Give it a good clean & lube and put a few hundred rounds through it. I'm fairly certain you will notice some improvement. As for reliability, I don't believe I've ever had a malfunction with the 9mm mode. The Kadet kit has had a couple of dud rounds, but never a feed or ejection malfunction.


----------



## DTWeaver

My choice for CCW. Have metal frame and prefer it over the polymer. Has been 1005 reliable at the range over 3yrs and 1700 rds. I don't like the short grip when using the short mag so I carry with the 14rd mags with extension. These also work in the CZ74 Compact. I periodically change out carry weapons just for variety (and to raltionalize the $$$ i've spent) but Mr RAMI is the starter.


----------



## aarondhgraham

*Funny story about a RAMI,,,*

A friend and I were out shooting early this year,,,
On our way back we stopped at the Evil Pawn Shop to browse.

My buddy (who actually has money) made an impulse purchase of a CZ-RAMI.

So we go to his house for lunch, some beers, and a game,,,
He had lain the RAMI on the kitchen counter.

Enter his wife (who has a carry permit),,,
She walked into the kitchen area,,,
Saw the RAMI on the counter,,,
Picked it up and aimed it.

"What a cute little gun." she said,,,
She opened her purse and put it in the gun pocket.

I don't think my friend has seen it since.

Aarond


----------



## Zero

Haha that is awesome. I just got my permit and I am looking at a RAMI also


----------



## Packard

I know a guy who has one. He likes it. He complains about holsters. He is always having to see if his Rami fits a HK this or a Glock that, or even a Beretta something or other holster. Nothing seems to be made for it explicitly (except custom).


----------



## berettatoter

I have never shot one, but would like to own one and find out!:mrgreen:


----------



## Tyco

Hello,

Does anybody know something about the CZ Rami 2075 with stainless steel slide? This gun isn't listed at CZ USA catalog. Have seen this Rami 2075 on several gun websites in Thailand. Maybe this version is for export only to Thailand.

http://www.guns-express.com/images/catalog_images/1319523765.jpg


----------



## tom1911sigfreak

The little rami is quite nice. I have mine in poly. 9mm with a 10 and 14 round mag. Like everyone said very nice shooter for a 3 incher. I have also the cz-75, 75 compact and the 97. and I like the rami best. Its a complete little package, no ftf, fte all kinds of ammo running great.


----------



## buckfynn

I have been eyeballing the CZ RAMI BD. It seems like they are a bit hard to find right now. I am glad to hear most reports have been favorable concerning reliability.


----------



## Bobv

I have one, Ive put about 500 rds though it. I have alot of CZ's. I would recommend it to anyone. they all shoot well.


----------



## boatdoc173

LOL--my problem would be the opposite--she is still not enthusiastic


----------

